# Just another watch pen



## wizard (Jan 18, 2012)

Turned it early this A.M. Blanks made by Gary (CaptG) who is a few steps above a wizard in my opinion! :wink:
Hope you like it. Doc


----------



## wizard (Jan 18, 2012)

I forgot...a close up. Doc


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 18, 2012)

That Rolex dial really adds to the Bam! factor! We could all use a few of those!


----------



## PSU1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

Great job on the pen, I need to try one of those blanks one of these days.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is the tube painted with a carbon fiber look to it, or is that a carbon fiber backing with the pen parts on it?

Either way, my eyeballs are pleased!!!!





Scott (awesome turnings from ya) B


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2012)

What happens when two Wizards combine their efforts,........time stands still,........ no time marches on,......... no it's all about time...... I think they made beautiful  time  together.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 18, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Is the tube painted with a carbon fiber look to it, or is that a carbon fiber backing with the pen parts on it?


 
Scott, if i may, CaptG applies the carbon fiber to the tube and then the watch parts and casts them in resin. A spectacular effort i might add! If you haven't tried his CF blanks, i highly encourage you too, they make any pen scream "RICH"!!!

Nice job Doc and Gary


----------



## gbpens (Jan 18, 2012)

Anther stunning watch parts pen with a well balanced pattern.


----------



## renowb (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely Awesome! Very Nice Doc! And to the Captain, too!


----------



## glycerine (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, I love the blue face!!!!!!!!


----------



## BW Design Works (Jan 18, 2012)

Great work !


----------



## Tanner (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!  A timeless pen!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Always great to see these and the cobalt blue face really makes the pen pop.  I've got to wonder though with Rolex parts being so expensive are these taken from the knock off watches...?  I would hate to think that a real Rolex was fixed...well, you know.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 18, 2012)

Amazing Work by both parties.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 18, 2012)

Doc, "that is just" another beauty. Wow, great stuff!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2012)

Tim, Gary told me he uses real Rolex faces but the parts are from ordinary watches.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 18, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Tim, Gary told me he uses real Rolex faces but the parts are from ordinary watches.


 
Pretty cool, cause I imagine a rolex mech would run like 10k


----------



## CaptG (Jan 18, 2012)

Good looking pen Doc.   You do these blanks justice.





wiset1 said:


> Always great to see these and the cobalt blue face really makes the pen pop.  I've got to wonder though with Rolex parts being so expensive are these taken from the knock off watches...?  I would hate to think that a real Rolex was fixed...well, you know.




Tim,  I use known Rolex dealers and buy authentic dials that have have been replaced for any number of reasons.  The better condition of the dial reflects with the cost of the blank.  The dials are real Rolex, but as Roy stated, they are the only Rolex part in the blank.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 18, 2012)

Very nice pen Doc. I have a Betty Boop blank from CaptG I am working up the courage to turn. Looks scarey to put a tool to these beautiful blanks. Hope mine turns out as well as yours did.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 18, 2012)

CaptG said:


> Good looking pen Doc. You do these blanks justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pretty Cool Gary!  Knowing that this is the real deal adds true value to the blank.  I know that a replaced face or dial on a rolex can bring the value of an original rolex down for those who like vintage so that's why I was asking.  I love the blanks and think it's beyond cool...don't know I would ever be able to sell one if I owned one...:biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Jan 18, 2012)

That is obviously "NOT just another watch pen".  That is a timeless piece of art!  Beautiful work by both of you!


----------



## el_d (Jan 18, 2012)

Freekin awesome work!!!!!

That looks soooo cool.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnU said:


> That is obviously "NOT just another watch pen".  That is a timeless piece of art!  Beautiful work by both of you!



Ditto What JohnU said.  Amazing pen.


----------



## wizard (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments and encouragement! Doc


----------



## navycop (Jan 20, 2012)

Like Darrell from storage wars says "That's the WOW factor".


----------

